# How do you convince your parents to get Dubia Roaches



## SuperSam (Feb 23, 2015)

I have one desert hairy scorpion, and I hate having to keep crickets alive to feed it. They smell, die off quickly, and every week of two I go to the pet store to get more. On the other hand I want to get some dubia roaches because they do not smell and are not hard to take care of.

Any advice would help 

Thank you!


----------



## Ripa (Feb 23, 2015)

If you could find a source that vendors red runners, they might even be better- breed faster. With those guys, you actually tell your parents that they aren't an aggressive pest species of roach and that 90% of all roach species are not prone to becoming domestic pests. _Dubia_ don't normally, either, but they take longer to mature.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Snark (Feb 24, 2015)

Could be worse. You could go over to your parents house for dinner and discover they've cooked your roaches for appetizers.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrDave (Feb 24, 2015)

The Snark said:


> Could be worse. You could go over to your parents house for dinner and discover they've cooked your roaches for appetizers.


Does this come from personal experience?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Snark (Feb 24, 2015)

MrDave said:


> Does this come from personal experience?


Weren't roaches but some kind of larvae which wasn't mine but I would have preferred to observe in a living condition.


----------



## darkness975 (Feb 25, 2015)

"How do you convince your parents to get Dubia Roaches"

The short answer in my case is I never could.  It wasn't until I struck out on my own that I could acquire some. They never minded scorpions or mantids or even my tarantulas (though they didn't really LIKE any of those critters) but the line was drawn at cockroaches.  Go figure.


----------



## Curious jay (Feb 25, 2015)

Dunno how scorpions react to dubia as feeders, although highly recommended 95% of my tarantulas just ignore them only for them to crop up in the substrate every once in a while.

Got an order of Blatta lateralis I gotta pick up tomorrow, which I've heard great things about, similar size to crickets, extremely active and babies are good for slings, unlike the rather large babies dubia produce, dubia play dead too often and don't really provoke a feeding response, unless tong feeding males held by the wing.

I'm expecting good results!

---------- Post added 02-25-2015 at 11:41 PM ----------

Forgot to answer thread... You wanna keep any tarantulas? Try and get a tarantula first and let your parents witness interactions etc, and try to explain that both roaches and tarantulas are miss portrayed by the media.


----------



## Ellenantula (Feb 25, 2015)

Depends on so much.
1) Do you live in a place where they are illegal or could thrive and colonize if they escaped? (NO! don't tell people on this board where you live)
2) Be very responsible with your existing pets, prove you are trustworthy
3) Convince them they are like crickets (one youtuber told her parents dubias were armoured crickets)
4) Explain to them that ebola virus cannot survive in a house where dubias reside (this is dubious information -- hehe).
I challenge your parents to find a home with ebola virus that also has dubias.

Incidentally, I prefer b lat/red runners to dubias.  Don't like anything that burrows or plays dead.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Feb 25, 2015)

I just called my Mom with the same question.  She said, "Son, you're 39 years old.  Don't you think it's time you pull up your Toughskins and make a decision for yourself?  My bunions are killing me and Dr. Phil's on in 2 minutes.  I don't have time for ego reinforcement right now.  I'm making tuna casserole this weekend.  Bring that lovely lady that makes you comb your hair.  She's nice.  You can even bring the dubias.  It's your perogative.  Toodles!"

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Aviara (Feb 26, 2015)

You might honestly find that the crickets are less of a pain than the dubias for one scorpion! While crickets are gross, admittedly, I wouldn't advise raising dubia in your situation unless you're considering either substantially increasing your collection (getting a bearded dragon sometime soon by any chance?) or you just want the roaches as another invertebrate pet.

When I bred dubia and discoid roach colonies, I often had surplus once my bearded dragon and leopard gecko were fed, and none of my invertebrates (including tarantulas and scorpions) were a bit interested in the roaches. Since no one in my very small town wanted to buy roaches, I at times had to cull my colony by feeding some to the cats or our husky. In your case, they would be much more expensive to set up and care for than the few crickets a week you feed your scorpion. I'd give up on your idea for now, and wait until you have more inverts. Trust me, you will soon enough!

As for convincing parents, it's usually not worth it. If they set their foot down, especially on something with as much "yuck" factor to most people as roaches, there's not much you can do. You should be glad you have parents that allow you to keep a scorpion, because that alone is above average! When you're on your own in a few years, you'll be able to make these choices by yourself.


----------



## HungryGhost (Feb 26, 2015)

I would sneak them in. If you get caught you can say, "Hey, at least it's not drugs!"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Aviara (Feb 28, 2015)

The last thing you want to do is sneak animals in behind your parents' backs, especially if they have already said no. It shows great irresponsibility and prevents them from trusting you. Consider that you will be faced with a big problem when your parents find a roach colony they did not okay. If you're unlucky, your roaches are going to end up either released into the wild or killed, if you're lucky your parents will forgive you but the breach of trust won't go unnoticed. Your parents may take it far enough that they no longer permit you to own your scorpion. What then? Roaches have a distinct smell and make noise as they bump against each other and their enclosure, you won't be able to hide them from your parents for long.

We should always promote our younger members to be responsible. Sneaking animals into any situation where they are not allowed is not considering the animal's welfare. Sure, they may be "just cockroaches", but what happens when the OP then wants to sneak a puppy into their college dorm and they use the same advice and mindset? If your parents give you the go ahead to keep cockroaches and you determine that the cost and effort of upkeep is worthwhile, then have fun. If not, respect your parents and remember that in a few years, you won't need them to okay your decisions any more.


----------



## HungryGhost (Feb 28, 2015)

Aviara said:


> The last thing you want to do is sneak animals in behind your parents' backs, especially if they have already said no. It shows great irresponsibility and prevents them from trusting you. Consider that you will be faced with a big problem when your parents find a roach colony they did not okay. If you're unlucky, your roaches are going to end up either released into the wild or killed, if you're lucky your parents will forgive you but the breach of trust won't go unnoticed. Your parents may take it far enough that they no longer permit you to own your scorpion. What then? Roaches have a distinct smell and make noise as they bump against each other and their enclosure, you won't be able to hide them from your parents for long.
> 
> We should always promote our younger members to be responsible. Sneaking animals into any situation where they are not allowed is not considering the animal's welfare. Sure, they may be "just cockroaches", but what happens when the OP then wants to sneak a puppy into their college dorm and they use the same advice and mindset? If your parents give you the go ahead to keep cockroaches and you determine that the cost and effort of upkeep is worthwhile, then have fun. If not, respect your parents and remember that in a few years, you won't need them to okay your decisions any more.


Please excuse my failed attempt at humor. Next time I'll include "just kidding".:unsure:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheHonestPirate (Mar 1, 2015)

My parents dont even know about mine. Mine are tucked away in a box semi-hidden and my parents rarely even enter my room. I have three colonies too and they have no clue.


----------



## Vinegaroonie (Mar 1, 2015)

TheHonestPirate said:


> My parents dont even know about mine. Mine are tucked away in a box semi-hidden and my parents rarely even enter my room. I have three colonies too and they have no clue.


And you call yourself the honest pirate...


----------



## Tongue Flicker (Mar 1, 2015)

Show them they dont bite, show them they can't stick on smooth vertical surfaces and that they don't fly. *nuff said*

That's what my ex-girlfriend first asked, "if they fly, I'm breaking up with you" LOL.. then again we're broken up so it doesn't matter hahahahaha


----------



## TheHonestPirate (Mar 1, 2015)

Vinegaroonie said:


> And you call yourself the honest pirate...


They haven't asked, "Do you have any colonies of roaches hidden in your room"


----------



## 14pokies (Mar 1, 2015)

HungryGhost said:


> I would sneak them in. If you get caught you can say, "Hey, at least it's not drugs!"


+1 and if they really get on your case ask dad who uncle Frankie is and why he only comes over to visit with mom while he's at work!
Then Walk away and Enjoy your roaches!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

